# Tropical Ice



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

I have had a few requests for the formula to Tropical Ice and here it is...




You need Vapour Mountain Menthol ice in the nicotine strength of your choice... Mine is 9mg. I started at 18mg and went to 12mg very quickly then down to 9mg and then I tried 6mg but I find 9mg ideal for me.

You also need the Vapour Mountain Coconut concentrate that you have to order from @Oupa via email because the concentrates are not yet on the web site.

I take an empty 30ml bottle and into it I put 5 x 23 drops of coconut concentrate (115 drops) in... I just do 5 full of the dripper thingy which equates to around 23 drops a time. And then I fill up the rest of the bottle with Menthol Ice. Shake and then you are ready for vaping Nirvana!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jan (15/9/14)

Do you think if enough of us are interested that VM will make us a batch we can buy? Or do you prefer to diy?

Ps thx for the info


----------



## Yiannaki (15/9/14)

Jan said:


> Do you think if enough of us are interested that VM will make us a batch we can buy? Or do you prefer to diy?
> 
> Ps thx for the info


I'm not a tropical ice expert but I think the one difficulty with making it a production juice is that each person may prefer a different amount of concentrate and so it could be difficult to accommodate everyone's taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jan (15/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I'm not a tropical ice expert but I think the one difficulty with making it a production juice is that each person may prefer a different amount of concentrate and so it could be difficult to accommodate everyone's taste.


valid point


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Jan said:


> Do you think if enough of us are interested that VM will make us a batch we can buy? Or do you prefer to diy?
> 
> Ps thx for the info


 
@Oupa will certainly make it if there is enough interest... but I would suggest mixing it yourself because when I started I was happy with 9 drops of coconut per 6ml of Menthol Ice and now I'm happy at 23 drops! So you tastes certainly change over time... also this is the perfect mix for a REO and maybe a commercial tank system might be better with less coconut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (15/9/14)

Thx 

Have to order from them tomorrow will ask them to add concentrate to my order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (15/9/14)

If the demand is there... it can be done. With @Rob Fisher 's permission of course

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

Oupa said:


> If the demand is there... it can be done. With @Rob Fisher 's permission of course


 
Full permission granted @Oupa! I would love to just order Tropical Ice in 5l bottles!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jan (30/9/14)

Never ever vape Tropical Ice once you have tried it you are hooked (pun intended for Mr Fisher) 

On a more serious note Tropical Ice have made it to my ADV list and is seriously delicious.
If you are looking for something completely different try it you won't be sorry

Thx Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (30/9/14)

I move for this to be called the RF1

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/14)

Thanks Guys... it's been my ADV for some time now and everyone who tries it loves it! It's time for @Oupa to launch Tropical Ice or RF1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (30/9/14)

Was thinking of Fisher's Friend  Like in Fisherman's Friend...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## ConradS (30/9/14)

Yes please. I'll take it in 6mg


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

Mike said:


> I move for this to be called the RF1


Seconded

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/11/14)

A new batch mixed up today! Interesting to see how the juice changes colour over time once mixed! The two on the left have steeped and the rest have just been made!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (23/11/14)

Hi Rob
what is your mix/ratio for a 30ml bottle? Does it improve with stepping?
Thx
Jan


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/14)

Jan said:


> Hi Rob
> what is your mix/ratio for a 30ml bottle? Does it improve with stepping?
> Thx
> Jan



One full of the concentrate dropper per 6ml of juice. (5 Full droppers per 30ml). What I actually do is put 5 full droppers worth into a 30ml bottle and then top it up with Menthol Ice.

The Juice changes colour with steeping but I can't say it improves... it's pretty much the same from the day of mixing.


----------



## Jan (24/11/14)

Thx Rob


----------



## JB1987 (24/11/14)

Just mixed some Tropical Ice with the VM coconut flavour that I haven't had a use for in ages, you definitely have a winning adv here Mr. Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

JB1987 said:


> Just mixed some Tropical Ice with the VM coconut flavour that I haven't had a use for in ages, you definitely have a winning adv here Mr. Rob



Glad you like it... after spending a small fortune on juice it's still my 90% vaping juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you like it... after spending a small fortune on juice it's still my 90% vaping juice!



@Rob Fisher will you mind if i have a toot at the meet please


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/14)

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher will you mind if i have a toot at the meet please



Sure thing Kimbo!


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing Kimbo!



Thank you kind Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (25/11/14)

@Rob Fisher 
How many ml's per dropper?
I mainly ask to determine what ratio of M-Ice to flavour I should get...

Was hoping that @Oupa would end up splashing it premade on website, but I just cant wait anymore...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

It's 26 drops I think!  Hang on let me check! Stand by.... yip 26-28 drops of coconut concentrate into a 30ml bottle then top it up with Menthol Ice and boom!


----------



## Andre (25/11/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's 26 drops I think!  Hang on let me check! Stand by.... yip 26-28 drops of coconut concentrate into a 30ml bottle then top it up with Menthol Ice and boom!


Am confused. In the original post you said about 115 drops and then fill with menthol ice?
@WHeunis around 30 drops is generally regarded as 1 ml. Thus, almost 1 ml concentrate per 5 ml menthol ice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Andre said:


> Am confused. In the original post you said about 115 drops and then fill with menthol ice?
> @WHeunis around 30 drops is generally regarded as 1 ml. Thus, almost 1 ml concentrate per 5 ml menthol ice.



Oh yes! You are 100% right! Sorry @WHeunis! It's 5 x full dropper! So 115 drops is right! Thanks @Andre! Good save!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (25/11/14)

per 6 or per 30ml bottle?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/11/14)

Jan said:


> per 6 or per 30ml bottle?



Per 30ml Bottle


----------



## Jan (26/11/14)

Thx


----------



## picautomaton (10/7/15)

Given how well our Reomeister (Rob) likes this mix I purchased a bottle from Vapour Mountain. I received a 30ml / 18mg bottle from Vapour Mountain a couple of weeks ago and loaded up a dual coil tank (e-sense type). First thing the menthol hit me like a klap! been vaping it for a week now and all I can say I'm addicted . This is my fist menthol based e-liquid and I love the throat hit and the slight coconut taste. Good one Rob and thanks to VM for making it available to us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/15)

picautomaton said:


> Given how well our Reomeister (Rob) likes this mix I purchased a bottle from Vapour Mountain. I received a 30ml / 18mg bottle from Vapour Mountain a couple of weeks ago and loaded up a dual coil tank (e-sense type). First thing the menthol hit me like a klap! been vaping it for a week now and all I can say I'm addicted . This is my fist menthol based e-liquid and I love the throat hit and the slight coconut taste. Good one Rob and thanks to VM for making it available to us.



Glad you love it it... there is something special about this juice!

Tropical Ice stock drawer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## picautomaton (10/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Glad you love it it... there is something special about this juice!
> 
> Tropical Ice stock drawer!
> View attachment 31116



I guess you call that a Tropical Island

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

